# Best harness for toy puppy?



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Suggestion - try Puppia soft mesh harness.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Minnie said:


> Suggestion - try Puppia soft mesh harness.


Unfortunately, they don't make an xxs, which is what I think we really need for now. The smallest chest size they offer is 10in, same as the Lupine. 

I've been browsing Amazon and I've found a lot of cute outfit-like harnesses, but none of them look sturdy. We need something that can be used with a leash multiple times every day out in the woods with the kids.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

okay, i know this word is anathema on these boards, but have you tried googling teacup dog harness? quite a few sites come up, though a lot of them have ny glam or hollywood frou-frou merchandise...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen some teeny tiny ones at PetSmart and Petco. They have itty bitty collars too.

I only use a harness for walks but I leave a collar with an ID tag on him at all times.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

patk said:


> okay, i know this word is anathema on these boards, but have you tried googling teacup dog harness? quite a few sites come up, though a lot of them have ny glam or hollywood frou-frou merchandise...


You know what, I think you are right. That could be the word I need. Off to google. Thanks!

Side note and minor vent - Why do they use the word "harness" to describe dresses with velcro closures? And even worse, why to they place leash clips on anything held together with velcro? Most (not all, but many) look like a disaster waiting to happen. I don't care if people want to dress their pets, but I do want the little guys to be safe, and hooking a leash to a strip of velcro can't be a good idea.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use a kitty harness for Maurice. When he's a little bigger (IF) lol...he'll fit into the little comfy harness I found at the pet store for Chulita, my Chi. Matisse can wear that. I usually just use his show lead because I'm not suppose to wreck his coat. But I think those comfy mesh type ones are pretty gentle.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you looked at rabbit or ferret harnesses? I had to move up to a cat harness for my rabbit as she was too large for the "rabbit harness" they had for sale but her little figure 8 worked well for us on our trips to Critter Camp etc for meet and greet rabbits...


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I finally found a harness that works! 

The ferret harness was the closest fit, but I don't like the way H harnesses rotate around and mat the fur, so I kept on searching. My vet suggested that we visit a new shop in a nearby town and they actually had a few to choose from. The trick was to search for a 6" girth, which is usually labeled xxxs. I tried to find our harness online and couldn't, so I don't have a link for you. Sorry! 

I am so happy to have a secure harness that my little lady can't get her lower jaw caught in. Now to decide which "whoopsie" purchases to return and which to keep until she grows bigger...


----------

